# And Here Are The Official 10 Most Anticipated RPGs of 2017!



## dave2008 (Jan 14, 2017)

FYI, the odd numbers in the table above are unreadable when one has a black background.  I briefly thought you were only posting the odd numbers for some strange reason!

EDIT:  P.S.  Thank you for the poll and list!


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie (Jan 14, 2017)

I had hoped that N.E.W. or N.O.W. would at least hit 10th place.


----------



## SMHWorlds (Jan 14, 2017)

Will the full poll be revealed or is there a way to see how certain game or games did?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2017)

ArchfiendBobbie said:


> I had hoped that N.E.W. or N.O.W. would at least hit 10th place.




NEW came out last year!


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie (Jan 14, 2017)

Morrus said:


> NEW came out last year!




Oops! I meant O.L.D.

I blame the cold meds. I'll be glad when this mess passes.


----------



## ddaley (Jan 14, 2017)

Sweet... Trudvang got #1!  I am looking forward to that.  

Some of these others sound interesting.  Does anyone know which of these use range bands (like the ones in FFG's Star Wars)?  I know Star Trek does.  I am not interested in any of the RPGs that use range bands.  Too many RPGs available to play one that uses a mechanic that you do not like.


----------



## ddaley (Jan 14, 2017)

Ok, what is NEW all about?  Is it a sci-fi setting?  I haven't played a sci-fi RPG since Star Frontiers (other than one session of FFG's Star Wars recently).



Morrus said:


> NEW came out last year!


----------



## turkeygiant (Jan 14, 2017)

Im a little sad to not see Scion on that list, but it is a really good crop of games regardless.

I wanted to point out though that from what I have heard about Starfinder the Core Pathfinder races excepting humans are taking a back seat to new core Starfinder races. You have the option to play half orcs and elves in space, but that isn't necessarily the base assuption of the setting.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2017)

So what are your theories on the dominance of Swedish games this year?


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2017)

ddaley said:


> Ok, what is NEW all about?  Is it a sci-fi setting?  I haven't played a sci-fi RPG since Star Frontiers (other than one session of FFG's Star Wars recently).




It's a core game, not a setting. Came out last year. Here you are!

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/m/product/191271


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## tgmoore (Jan 14, 2017)

The Swedish invasion. 4/10 including the top 3 are Swedish games.


----------



## ddaley (Jan 14, 2017)

Good question.  They seem to be doing something right. I am already feeling RPG overload, but many of these sound quite interesting.



Morrus said:


> So what are your theories on the dominance of Swedish games this year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## dave2008 (Jan 14, 2017)

Morrus said:


> So what are your theories on the dominance of Swedish games this year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app




No idea, I asked my wife but she's Danish - and man do they hate the Swedes


----------



## uriel222 (Jan 14, 2017)

Anyone have any idea how to actually _*BUY*_ any of the Swedish games? Supposedly, the pdf for Coriolis is out, but I'll be darned if I can find a link for a store (rather than just the Kickstarter, which I missed).


----------



## ddaley (Jan 14, 2017)

It looks like you may be able to purchase Coriolis stuff here: http://frialigan.se

But, I don't see an English version of the site...



uriel222 said:


> Anyone have any idea how to actually _*BUY*_ any of the Swedish games? Supposedly, the pdf for Coriolis is out, but I'll be darned if I can find a link for a store (rather than just the Kickstarter, which I missed).


----------



## Von Ether (Jan 14, 2017)

Morrus said:


> So what are your theories on the dominance of Swedish games this year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app




A chunk of your voters might be in-depth RPG enthusiasts and designers (pro and semi-pro) that are always looking for a new perspectives as they explore the hobby? (Basically creative people who are always pushing the envelope suddenly being aware of new market and giving kudos to the top-shelf they are finding there.) 

As an example, the Hugo SF Awards have had few winners in the last couple of years related to authors from China (and other nations) along with their translations/translators.  Some of this is due to new translations that have never been available before and lots of fellow writers (pro and semi-pro) spreading the better works via word of mouth. 

At some point, this reaches enough of a critical mass and people are like "What's up with all the Chinese scifi and Swedish RPGs?"

Totally spit-balling this theory.  It could be as valid as flying monkeys.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2017)

uriel222 said:


> Anyone have any idea how to actually _*BUY*_ any of the Swedish games? Supposedly, the pdf for Coriolis is out, but I'll be darned if I can find a link for a store (rather than just the Kickstarter, which I missed).




If you could buy them, they wouldn't be "anticipated"!


----------



## ddaley (Jan 14, 2017)

I was checking to see if I could pre-order any of the bundles.  Some of the kick starters use a backer kit that allows people to order after the kickstarter has closed.



Morrus said:


> If you could buy them, they wouldn't be "anticipated"!


----------



## SOLIDToM (Jan 14, 2017)

Too good I backed 4 of them


----------



## Ghost2020 (Jan 14, 2017)

Interesting we have several reboots- Delta Green, Kult,  Star Trek, and Conan. 
Lovecraft and Howard properties are featured prominently as well. 

Nice info, I wasn't even aware of a few of these. 

Can we get a poll for expected supplements?


----------



## uriel222 (Jan 14, 2017)

Morrus said:


> If you could buy them, they wouldn't be "anticipated"!




LOL.

True, but I meant I can't even find a place to pre-order. And the PDF of Corlious should be out already, and I can't find that either.


----------



## turkeygiant (Jan 14, 2017)

Morrus said:


> So what are your theories on the dominance of Swedish games this year?




I think it has to be the production quality, in Europe in general they seem to care a whole lot more about the quality of their layout, illustration, and even just the quality of how the books are printed. I honestly feel like in North America there are NO publishers doing nearly as good on these fronts as the Europeans are, maybe Fantasy Flight with their Star Wars games, but even D&D the biggest game out there doesn't always stack up on the art and layout front in some of their adventure modules.

I know a lot of people say that art and layout is secondary to the content of the writing and rules, but I really think they are much more dependent than people admit, in my experience a book that has a unified vision of quality in its art and layout is much more likely to have that same unity in their writing. If a developer is willing to cut corners on the visual elements they are often just as willing to do the same on the writing.


----------



## Caliburn101 (Jan 14, 2017)

I expected as much.

I bought the highest level Kickstarter choice available for Trudvang - it looks fantastic and I cannot wait to receive my six books and all the unlocked goodies. My players are very much looking forwards to playing in the original Celto-Norse world that is Tudvang, and I don't blame them!


----------



## Mercurius (Jan 14, 2017)

Some of these sound good. Any idea on projected release dates?


----------



## ddaley (Jan 14, 2017)

I can't say that the quality of the printed materials influenced my decision to back Trudvang, as I have not seen a physical RPG product that was produced in Europe yet.  I was mostly sold at "Trudvang Chronicles is an award-winning fantasy roleplaying game based on the mysterious and dark Nordic and Celtic sagas and myths."  I like products that are based on traditional mythology.  But, I read through the rest of the kickstarter information prior to backing.  It also seemed like a good deal for $70.

I do hope the quality is good for both art and content.




turkeygiant said:


> I think it has to be the production quality, in Europe in general they seem to care a whole lot more about the quality of their layout, illustration, and even just the quality of how the books are printed. I honestly feel like in North America there are NO publishers doing nearly as good on these fronts as the Europeans are, maybe Fantasy Flight with their Star Wars games, but even D&D the biggest game out there doesn't always stack up on the art and layout front in some of their adventure modules.
> 
> I know a lot of people say that art and layout is secondary to the content of the writing and rules, but I really think they are much more dependent than people admit, in my experience a book that has a unified vision of quality in its art and layout is much more likely to have that same unity in their writing. If a developer is willing to cut corners on the visual elements they are often just as willing to do the same on the writing.


----------



## Staffan (Jan 14, 2017)

dave2008 said:


> No idea, I asked my wife but she's Danish - and man do they hate the Swedes



They're just jealous that we have a language where you can actually understand the words.

As for why Sweden is abnormally prominent on the RPG scene: RPGs were *huge* here back in the 80s. We had them available in pretty much every toy and book store - some locally produced (like Drakar och Demoner, which was based on a Basic Roleplaying engine) and some translated (we had translated versions of Middle-Earth Roleplaying, Chill, and Star Wars available from the same company that made Drakar och Demoner, and an attempt was made at translating D&D as well but for some reason TSR demanded that the translators do BECMI before they could do AD&D, and the company folded after the Expert rules were released). They kind of went away from the mainstream in the early 90s - part of the blame for this probably goes to KULT and the witch-hunt that followed, which lead to most toy and book stores dropping RPGs.

Anyway, the dominance of RPGs in the 80s has lead to a substantial number of people who have fond memories of RPGs and significant disposable income, which has been a fertile ground for launching new games that look real slick and thus attract a lot of attention.

In addition, something about Sweden has lead us to punch way above our weight when it comes to all sorts of culture. Part of it is probably that Sweden has spent quite a lot of money on cultivating the hobbies and talents of children. For example, you can easily enroll in extra-curricular studies in learning to play an instrument, and most municipalities make space available for young people who want to have a place for their band to rehearse and maybe even record a demo. Similarly, youth organizations can apply for money both from the state and municipal level to support their activities, which means that even relatively poor kids can have hobbies without bankrupting their parents. I, for instance, was a member of a gaming club in the early-mid-90s. We had rather tiny membership dues, but thanks to government funding we were able to have a kick-ass place in the basement of an apartment building, complete with a nice table, comfortable chairs, a blackboard, a copier machine, a ton of board games, and assorted other stuff. That gave me a place to meet more people playing RPGs (some of which were a few years older than I and made for nice role models), exposing me to a lot of different games, and generally broadening my horizons regarding RPGs. I'm sure many of the people writing these games have similar experiences.


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Jan 14, 2017)

Oddly enough, this is the first year I don't want anything in the Top 5. 
I asked Fria Ligan about Coriolis for the person above that inquired, and they said it would be available from Modiphius early this year. If you get on Modiphius's mailing list, you won't miss it. 

I think the Swedish games (and maybe European games in general) really keep an emphasis on good art as well as good gameplay mechanics.  That is what I have been impressed with from titles like Symbaroum as well as the French Shadows of Esteren.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 14, 2017)

A few surprises in that lot, although I voted for a few too. Hail the rise of the Swedish Vikings!


----------



## Zhern (Jan 15, 2017)

uriel222 said:


> LOL.
> 
> True, but I meant I can't even find a place to pre-order. And the PDF of Corlious should be out already, and I can't find that either.



The Coriolis PDF has only been released to backers in a pre-finalized format so far. I would have to check the last update for backers, but I believe they said it would be going out in final form to backers by the end of January, at which point then you'll likely see it appear for purchase.


----------



## Oryzarius (Jan 15, 2017)

"What are people awaiting with baited breath?"

A bunch of fish, perhaps?  You mean "bated," as in "held or restrained."


----------



## Ymir (Jan 15, 2017)

One reason might be that the three largest swedish RPG companies (Helmgast, Fria Ligan and Riotminds) have really just begun publishing stuff in english. This is a new thing; only two years ago, almost everything was in swedish, but with the tremendous success of especially Kult and Tales from the Loop, probably english is the language of the future for all swedish RPGs. I as an RPG writer have mixed feelings about this; on the one hand, this success is totally awesome, on the other hand I love writing in swedish but the market for that is now sure to be greatly diminished, and I've spent a decade working for Helmgast on an awesome game that is way too late in production (and uses way too special a language) to be translated. But whatever happens, it's bound to be interesting.

Staffan's previous comment about the swedish association culture is another very good partial explanation, too. If you're below the age of 25 or thereabouts, and fill in some paperwork now and then, the government literally -gives you money- for playing RPGs. 

(One venerable swedish RPG unlikely to ever be translated is by the way a humongous, gorgeously illustrated, extremely well-researched and bizarrely well-supported Western game. I've always found that amazing: http://43710.shop.textalk.se/western/ )


----------



## dalisprime (Jan 15, 2017)

Interesting to see invisible sun miss the list while Coriolis made it. Monte fatigue setting in?


----------



## Tobias Tranell (Jan 15, 2017)

I am a swede, and I think the reason is that the biggest swedish RPG publishers have decided to convert their successfull RPG from Swedish to English except Tales From the Loop, where the artwork and the odd but interesting setting might attract players. 

Also, Paradox Entertainment owns the Conan License, and Paradox are swedish!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 15, 2017)

What would be hilarious if I wasn't a Kickstarter backer (and I am), is that Paranoia made the most anticipated list both last year and the year before and still isn't out yet.


----------



## Staffan (Jan 15, 2017)

Tobias Tranell said:


> I am a swede, and I think the reason is that the biggest swedish RPG publishers have decided to convert their successfull RPG from Swedish to English except Tales From the Loop, where the artwork and the odd but interesting setting might attract players.
> 
> Also, Paradox Entertainment owns the Conan License, and Paradox are swedish!




Don't forget that White Wolf is Swedish now, too, and are planning on releasing new editions of at least Vampire, Werewolf, and Mage. I don't think they've set any firm dates yet.


----------



## Bufkin (Jan 15, 2017)

RPGs was a big deal in Sweden. During the 80s the Swedish game "drakar och demoner" sold around 100 000 copies, the population in Sweden at the time was around 8.5 million...


----------



## Tomas Free League (Jan 15, 2017)

uriel222 said:


> Anyone have any idea how to actually _*BUY*_ any of the Swedish games? Supposedly, the pdf for Coriolis is out, but I'll be darned if I can find a link for a store (rather than just the Kickstarter, which I missed).




Hi! Coriolis will be released in early February - you'll be able to find it in the Free League and Modiphius webstores (Modiphius handles our international distribution), as well as in retail stores everwhere eventually. The Tales from the Loop RPG will come along in April!


----------



## uriel222 (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, when only 1% of the market can afford your game...


----------



## uriel222 (Jan 15, 2017)

Awesome, thank you! You're really hard to find on Google (at least in English).


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 15, 2017)

dave2008 said:


> No idea, I asked my wife but she's Danish - and man do they hate the Swedes


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 15, 2017)

Ymir said:


> (One venerable swedish RPG unlikely to ever be translated is by the way a humongous, gorgeously illustrated, extremely well-researched and bizarrely well-supported Western game. I've always found that amazing: http://43710.shop.textalk.se/western/ )



Yes, that is odd. 

Especially since Western (that's actually the name) blows any US-made Old West game clean out of the water (you have, what, Aces & Eights and Deadlands, ....aaand that's it? Boot Hill, I guess). 

Which feels very odd to say (but probably not nearly as odd it must feel for you Americans to hear).


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 15, 2017)

Tobias Tranell said:


> I am a swede, and I think the reason is that the biggest swedish RPG publishers have decided to convert their successfull RPG from Swedish to English except Tales From the Loop, where the artwork and the odd but interesting setting might attract players.
> 
> Also, Paradox Entertainment owns the Conan License, and Paradox are swedish!






Staffan said:


> Don't forget that White Wolf is Swedish now, too, and are planning on releasing new editions of at least Vampire, Werewolf, and Mage. I don't think they've set any firm dates yet.



Conan the License is owned by Cabinet Group; its consumer products division was formerly known as Paradox Entertainment. And yes, it's owned by a Swede, but it's in Beverly Hills.

White Wolf is owned by Paradox Interactive. Yes, it's swedish 

Both companies trace back to the behemoth of the day, the company that sold 100,000 copies to a population of just 8,5M, Äventyrsspel AB ("Adventure Games Inc")


----------



## Parmandur (Jan 16, 2017)

CapnZapp said:


> Yes, that is odd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





As an American, I kinda get it: by the time RPGs were invented, Westerns had gone out of style in the US, but might still have that exotic pulp attraction elsewhere...


----------



## Aldarc (Jan 16, 2017)

I voted for none of the top 10, and the top 3 look positively boring for me. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Caliburn101 (Jan 16, 2017)

CapnZapp said:


> Conan the License is owned by Cabinet Group; its consumer products division was formerly known as Paradox Entertainment. And yes, it's owned by a Swede, but it's in Beverly Hills.




From the point of view of TT RPs - Mophidius has the Conan licence.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 16, 2017)

Sweden does seem to be becoming the bastion of good taste in gaming, and ABBA perhaps, these days.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Jan 16, 2017)

dave2008 said:


> No idea, I asked my wife but she's Danish - and man do they hate the Swedes



"Hate" is such a strong word - I'd say it's more like friendly rivalry


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Jan 16, 2017)

Not really that enthused for any of these... though Im hoping that a Spelljammer or Gamma World will happen 2018.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 16, 2017)

Caliburn101 said:


> From the point of view of TT RPs - Mophidius has the Conan licence.



Who do you think they got the license from? 

Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Tranquilis (Jan 17, 2017)

So the article describes "Astonishing...Hyperborea" has derived from D&D '74, yet I just read an article describing it as more AD&D 1e-ish.  Whic is it?  I'd love some "every weapon does d6 damage" goodness!


----------



## pemerton (Jan 17, 2017)

Tranquilis said:


> So the article describes "Astonishing...Hyperborea" has derived from D&D '74, yet I just read an article describing it as more AD&D 1e-ish.  Whic is it?



Looking at the website, it's not clear what it adds to classic D&D, or something like Lamentations of the Flame Princess.


----------



## JRoss (Jan 17, 2017)

Cool. I'm working on number four.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jan 18, 2017)

I suppose it's just a coincidence that there's a prominence of anticipated RPGs from Sweden this year. But I don't think it's a coincidence that many of them are not from the US. I know of a bunch of really interesting RPGs with 'fresh' settings from different European countries aren't really known to the rest of the world, often due to the language barrier.


----------



## Aldarc (Jan 18, 2017)

Jhaelen said:


> I suppose it's just a coincidence that there's a prominence of anticipated RPGs from Sweden this year. But I don't think it's a coincidence that many of them are not from the US. I know of a bunch of really interesting RPGs with 'fresh' settings from different European countries aren't really known to the rest of the world, often due to the language barrier.



I'm sure you're right, but it's hard to see how that may be the case from the top 10. 

Two of them are sword & sorcery in Hyborea, one of which being yet another adaptation of Conan. One of which is a an adaptation of a video game that takes place in a pseudo-medieval Europe, albeit one based on Eastern Europe. One of which is an adaptation of Star Trek. There is Pathfinder in Space. Then there is the "totally not Stranger Things the RPG." And then there is yet another Norse and Celtic-inspired setting, albeit one that looks like it has nice production values.


----------



## mflayermonk (Jan 18, 2017)

So Trudvang Chronicles will give me a chance to play as Moomin?


----------



## Jhaelen (Jan 19, 2017)

Aldarc said:


> I'm sure you're right, but it's hard to see how that may be the case from the top 10.



Well, I was just looking at the 'original' settings in the top 10. It's to be expected, that adaptations of popular novels, movies, and video games will also arouse interest as RPG settings. Likewise new editions of RPGs, like Delta Green and Kult, although I didn't think the latter was really popular.
That only leaves 'Starfinder' as an RPG with an original setting that isn't from Europe.


----------



## Giorgicus (Jan 19, 2017)

New poster, just want to check; is there already an Alternity 2017 RPG thread going? 

I am trying to find one with the search feature, and not seeing anyone specific to the Alternity 2017 RPG; the play test documents where released recently (WEN 1.18.17), and I want to get to the right place to talk about it.


----------



## Giorgicus (Jan 19, 2017)

As for the Swedish RPG topic, I believe that the Freeway Warrior Game Books and soon to come RPG is also Swedish to English? I cant find the KS link, it is hiding from me...


----------



## Cam Banks (Jan 19, 2017)

Sweden is, clearly, the future of great RPGs.

That's why I'm visiting again this year. It's just that great.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Celebrim (Jan 19, 2017)

Ymir said:


> (One venerable swedish RPG unlikely to ever be translated is by the way a humongous, gorgeously illustrated, extremely well-researched and bizarrely well-supported Western game. I've always found that amazing: http://43710.shop.textalk.se/western/ )




Oh my.  

It's always weird seeing yourself through someone else's eyes.


----------



## Celebrim (Jan 22, 2017)

Ymir said:


> (One venerable swedish RPG unlikely to ever be translated is by the way a humongous, gorgeously illustrated, extremely well-researched and bizarrely well-supported Western game. I've always found that amazing: http://43710.shop.textalk.se/western/ )




I'm still laughing about this.

So, they have an adventure set in Waldron Arkansas.  That's just up the road from what used to be my Grandfather's farm.  I've been through Waldron many times driving between there and my Aunt and Uncle's place in Fayetville.

I'm not sure I can quite convey how mundane the place is, and I'm not sure I have the context to relate by analogy what looking over this stuff is like.  I suppose its equivalent to some Japanese person finding an RPG set in the Tokogawa period and never before realizing that this was even a thing, and that they'd set an adventure in village up the road.

All I can say is that I believe that Silver Dollar City has an untapped market in Sweden.


----------



## Ymir (Jan 22, 2017)

Celebrim said:


> I'm still laughing about this.
> 
> So, they have an adventure set in Waldron Arkansas.  That's just up the road from what used to be my Grandfather's farm.  I've been through Waldron many times driving between there and my Aunt and Uncle's place in Fayetville.
> 
> ...




Playing (and writing texts for the latest edition of) that Western game has really, really, reeeally made me geek out on certain aspects of american history that would never had interested me otherwise. But I dunno if the whole idea about it is -that- strange, I mean, we used to have a super-ambitious swedish Viking RPG too (ironically though, it never really caught on, and the more recent viking RPG (Sagas of the Icelanders) is slovenian ^_^)


----------



## Von Ether (Jan 23, 2017)

Celebrim said:


> I'm still laughing about this.
> 
> So, they have an adventure set in Waldron Arkansas.  That's just up the road from what used to be my Grandfather's farm.  I've been through Waldron many times driving between there and my Aunt and Uncle's place in Fayetville.
> 
> ...




I used to live in Dodge City, Kansas and walked through the whole Boot Hill museum/Old West town facade many a times. There was also a cool abandoned brick train depot/hotel, a quaintly perserved (and far too small) Carnegie library and a two-room History Center (excuse me -- Centre) 

Beyond that, the rest of the town was pretty much cookie-cutter rural America AND out in the middle of nowhere (Denver and Wichita are both five hour drives in opposite directions.) Lots of visitors would detour miles out to visit and seemed to expect much more with all the history and the _Gunsmoke _show. 

In fact, I think they would have preferred a tourist trap atmosphere instead of the quiet little town Dodge City had become. 

True fact time: The wild and wooly cowboys from the cattle drives were kicked out of Dodge by the insistence of the farmers that didn't even live in town. Those farmer couldn't stand the thought of such a sinful action happening in the same town they had to go to for the feed store. 

By the time the town was drying up, the downtown merchants had sent out letters to the cattle drive bosses to begging them back. But by then the damage was done and not long after that, the extended train lines killed off the jobs permanently.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 23, 2017)

Ymir said:


> Playing (and writing texts for the latest edition of) that Western game has really, really, reeeally made me geek out on certain aspects of american history that would never had interested me otherwise. But I dunno if the whole idea about it is -that- strange, I mean, we used to have a super-ambitious swedish Viking RPG too (ironically though, it never really caught on, and the more recent viking RPG (Sagas of the Icelanders) is slovenian ^_^)



Perhaps we should, for the benefit of the geographically challenged, add that Slovenia is a small land-locked country pretty far away from Scandinavia and Viking culture... ☺ 

(Unless you count being pillaged and plundered as meaningful culture interaction, that is )




Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Celebrim (Jan 23, 2017)

Von Ether said:


> But by then the damage was done and not long after that, the extended train lines killed off the jobs permanently.




I don't think even most Americans are aware how short the era of the cattle drive actually was.

As for the adventure set in the 'Dry County', I wish I could read more of the text than just the blurb.  Who ever wrote it knows who Carrie Nation is, but apparently in the adventure the Carrie Nation stand in has some sort of small army and is going to force Scott County to turn dry against the inhabitant's wishes.  Now, Scott County is dry to this day, and anyone that wants a drink has to drive over the mountain to Fort Smith.  Waldron at the time was a sleepy town of 200 that probably was mostly a dry goods store, a school, and a Methodist church - hardly the sort of den of iniquity that would need to be made dry and probably quite the other way around.  But the idea of going over the mountain and attacking Fort Smith, or that in the immediate post-Civil War era someone in the south could raise a militia complete with cannon under the noses of the US Cavalry or US Marshalls (depending on the date) literally just over the mountain seems a bit of a stretch to me and sort of seems to misunderstand the whole temperance movement.

But, fantasy Western, alla 'The Wild, Wild West' I suppose.

Interestingly, there is an old legend popular in those parts as far back as the 19th century that Viking explorers went up the Arkansas river and its tributaries as far as Oklahoma.  Pranksters are prone to carve what they think are Viking runes in the rocks to play tricks on people.  If you were going to have a 'Wild, Wild West' style fantasy western, and write it in Sweden, I'd imagine the Viking explorers would turn out to be real.


----------

